# How to on solid rivets



## perchin (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey guys, I thought I would post this, in order to help out some of the guys with fears of doing rivets. This is a very easy process. If.....you own a air compressor that is.
To start out you have just drilled out lets say your seat and now have many holes in your hull. You have ordered solid aluminum rivets from your source, (here is mine)
https://www.mcmaster.com/ and are ready to install them. I bought a air hammer from lowe's for only like $20.00, and a rivet bit for $7.00. I also have a chunk of steel, which you will need.

Air hammer with the rivet bit in.



chunk of steel, this one is one of those body work backers.



These are 1/4" diameter rivets, so use a 1/4" drill.= nice snug fit.



Drill out your hole to the proper size.



After drilling out your hole, use the chunk of steel to de-bur around the hole.



Now insert the rivet, (sometimes it needs some small taps of the hammer)and firmly press the chunk of steel against the head of the rivet.



With the other hand use the air hammer on the Rivet, only zap it a few quick pulls of the trigger, (unless you are using short rivets, I ordered all 1/2" to be safe.) This will do the initial seating of the rivet.





I then, becuase the rivet is too long, grind it off a little bit.



Now place the steel back on the rivet head, and use the air hammer to finish off the rivet. You will need to do short bursts on the gun and do kinda a circular motion and angle the gun around a bit in order to achieve a nice rounded off finish. And wala!!!


----------



## caveman (Apr 8, 2010)

Are you doing this on your new boat??
That sure looks easy .


----------



## perchin (Apr 8, 2010)

No this is on the old boat. I have not scraped it yet. As easy as these rivets are going though.......... Maybe a flat for the river and the new V for the lake???? :shock: If I can only justify it to the wifey!!! :LOL2:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 8, 2010)

Absolutely!

That's the only way to go. I've been doing it for years. It works equally well to rebuck leaky rivets. 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice how-to! Thanks for posting it


----------



## dixie_boysles (Apr 9, 2010)

are these waterproof? or can you waterproof them?


----------



## perchin (Apr 9, 2010)

dixie_boysles said:


> are these waterproof? or can you waterproof them?



Yes, solid rivets that are properly seated make a great seal and are waterproof. The trick is to make sure there is no debris or bur's around the hole or where the rivet's head and tail will press down.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 9, 2010)

This method is equivalent to what is installed at the factory.

I've never bought long rivets and ground them off, myself. I have always purchased ones that are just long enough for what I am needing to do.


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 9, 2010)

I want to go through and rebuck all the rivets on my boat before I start my over haul. I'm not sure how many or if any leak, I was just gonna do em all to be safe. I dont have access to a compressor. Can you acomplish the same thing with the chunk of steel and a hammer just to tighten em up?


----------



## caveman (Apr 9, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> I want to go through and rebuck all the rivets on my boat before I start my over haul. I'm not sure how many or if any leak, I was just gonna do em all to be safe. I dont have access to a compressor. Can you acomplish the same thing with the chunk of steel and a hammer just to tighten em up?



Look at Meanmouth 
he has did a great job on his boat and it should help u.................


----------



## wasilvers (Apr 10, 2010)

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!
You don't know how long I searched online for something like this -showing step by step how to do it. If figured most of it out from reading, but didn't know which side you used the airhammer on and which side you held the backstop to  

Youtube didn't even have anything...

THANK YOU!


----------



## perchin (Apr 10, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!
> You don't know how long I searched online for something like this -showing step by step how to do it. If figured most of it out from reading, but didn't know which side you used the airhammer on and which side you held the backstop to
> 
> Youtube didn't even have anything...
> ...



Yeah, I looked and looked too. with little results. So I got the expert advice from My local custom boat builders and practiced on a few holes. After the second one I had it down, It is extremely easy. So easy, I though it might be helpful for everyone to know that the everyday joe, like myself, can do it.


----------



## malaki (Apr 10, 2010)

I was told to do it the opposite way. with the bit on the head and the block on the tail. stopped by a shop that has been restoring airplains for over 40 years. was on my last try for solid rivets, they gave me 2 hands full of rivets and the tip for the air hammer. tried a few today and did just fine. no damage to the rivet head or the hull. tried it withe the block on the head and the head came out flat. might be a difference in tool i dont know. we all learn from eachother!! =D>


----------



## perchin (Apr 11, 2010)

malaki said:


> I was told to do it the opposite way. with the bit on the head and the block on the tail. stopped by a shop that has been restoring airplains for over 40 years. was on my last try for solid rivets, they gave me 2 hands full of rivets and the tip for the air hammer. tried a few today and did just fine. no damage to the rivet head or the hull. tried it withe the block on the head and the head came out flat. might be a difference in tool i dont know. we all learn from eachother!! =D>



Guess I'll try it that way once, and see what results I get.


----------



## switchback (Apr 12, 2010)

Great tutorial. 

I have shot rivets for over ten years and you put the rivet set on the head. You buy different size and type rivet set (bit) for the rivet head you have. Look up bucking rivets and most will be airplane related, but we did the whole sides of 18 wheeler trailers.

removing a rivet
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr24Nvs7fd0&feature=related

guy shooting a rivet. We hit it hard right off the bat because we weren't going thru thick plates.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRMgV06sZ24&feature=related

Hope these videos help.


----------



## perchin (Apr 12, 2010)

Sweet.... thanks man, I was doing it backwards  I will need to get the next size bigger bit for my rivets. I will update this when I get the new bit.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 12, 2010)

Will pop rivets work on a small tin?


----------



## switchback (Apr 12, 2010)

No problem.

Troutman, I wouldn't use pop rivets on the structure of your boat. With the flexing and stuff it will eventually cut it and pop the heat off. Most pop rivets will also be hollow and will leak.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 12, 2010)

switchback said:


> No problem.
> 
> Troutman, I wouldn't use pop rivets on the structure of your boat. With the flexing and stuff it will eventually cut it and pop the heat off. Most pop rivets will also be hollow and will leak.




Thanks Man...


----------

